
We Reduce your cloud bill, or we pay you! - MohamedFAhmed
Folks,<p>Do you think you are spending too much cash on cloud service? We are a startup which helps you optimize cloud infrastructure. The caveat is the fact that if we aren&#x27;t able to bring down your cost of infrastructure, we have a cash back policy on the savings. ;)
======
Khelavaster
Sure, if you think you can honestly save people enough money quickly enough to
make it worth paying you enough, compared to working a more traditional job.

~~~
MohamedFAhmed
Sounds good. Wanna give it a try? :)

------
QuinnyPig
I wish you luck, but the cloud economics problem generally goes far beyond
“the number is too high.”

~~~
MohamedFAhmed
Thanks, but I don't get your comment "the number is too high"

